# Continous Beep sounds from Acer Aspire Laptop 5755



## Rajkaran (Jul 7, 2013)

My Acer Aspire 5755 laptop give a Continous Beep Sounds during Startup and didn't start.
Then i shut it down using power button and switch on then also it gives continous beeps and a page load which ask for Windows startup repair.
Then after the window startup repair it restart the laptop and the problem is still unsolved and every time i start the laptop it gives continous beep sounds.
This problem continues from the last 1 month.....So please need an assistance for it....thanks in advance.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

First thing is to make sure that everything is seeded correctly.

Unplug the RAM. Then reseed them into the motherboard.

Follow all the steps found here:

POST troubleshooting steps.


----------

